# Any tips on how to make comics?



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

i really wanna try but i really suck at the pages, and the formats and whatever


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 27, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> i really wanna try but i really suck at the pages, and the formats and whatever



i use a free app on android called Medibang Paint, it has customizable templates and tools for formats, pages, dividers, all that. ^^


----------

